# Tractor supply splitter



## Woodsrover (Dec 3, 2006)

I helped a friend of mine block and split some huge pieces of oak, maple and ash that were left in a pile from the highway department. Most of it was 2 1/2' - 3' through...All my Jonsered 525 with a 20" bar wanted to tackle.

Anyway, I was blocking the stuff up and my buddy and wife were running this cheap little 6.5hp Huskee splitter from Tractor Supply. Well I'll tell ya what, that was a ballsy little splitter. There was some knotty, crappy stuff and that thing wouldn't stop! If there was a knot that this thing couldn't split, it simply sheared it straight through. Impressive for a splitter that's under $1000.00. It operates horizontally or vertically and seems pretty well made.

On a side note, my bud brought is 1970 Stihl 050AV along. I didn't use it but man that thing is a beast. 25lbs. and it sounds like a Harley when it's idling!

Jim


----------



## okietreedude1 (Dec 3, 2006)

I just bought a new splitter made by the same company. I got a 28 ton and like you said, its a beast and very fast too (10.5 hp motor, 12 second cycle).


----------



## 046 (Dec 5, 2006)

thinking of getting a tractor supply 35 ton 12.5 hp briggs, 16 GPM two-stage pump. 26 in. log capacity; built-in log cradle. 5 in. x 24 in. cylinder. 31 qt. reservoir. Includes hydraulic fluid and engine oil.

http://www.mytscstore.com/detail.asp?pcID=5&paID=1037&sonID=778&page=1&productID=14591

it looks like a beast of a splitter. only thing I don't like... wedge is attached to ram. so I can't put a four way splitter attachment? 

can't beat $1,500 price for what you get.

so what do ya all think?


----------



## Woodsrover (Dec 5, 2006)

The wedge was attached to the one we were using too. You're probably right...you couldn't put a 4-way wedge on it.

Besides that one being faster with a 16gpm pump, I can't see an advantage to it over the little 6.5hp one. We were splitting some maple blocks that were near 3' across and it was getting it done without trouble. Impressive little machine!


----------



## Pcoz88 (Dec 5, 2006)

*timber wolf Tw-p1*

For a few hundred more you could get a Timber Wolf TW-P1 log splitter.Great log Splitters and you can get a 4-way,table gate and a manuel log lift.


----------



## 046 (Dec 5, 2006)

4way, table, gate and log lift are extra costs. what would be total price? $2,000?
this model uses a 11gpm w/5.5 hp motor VS 16gpm and 12.5 hp motor

I'm still leaning towards the larger machine for less $$. reading back posts on tractor supply splitters gets good feedback. 

woodsrover, so you'd get the smaller TS w/6.5 hp ?



Pcoz88 said:


> For a few hundred more you could get a Timber Wolf TW-P1 log splitter.Great log Splitters and you can get a 4-way,table gate and a manuel log lift.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Dec 5, 2006)

046,

I got mine from atwoods. your in tulsa, right? if so, there is a store in sand springs. Just be sure to stay away from the swisher model.

Mine is a speeco but this company also makes the splitters for tractor supply. Their website: www.speeco.com The splitter page has all the specifics for all their models. http://www.speeco.com/asp/display.asp?view=top&category=Log+Splitters

Mine has a 10.5hp motor, 16gpm pump and is rated 28ton. It doesnt have a 4-way wedge capability but that has never been a problem. I like it best for the verticle capabilty.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## 046 (Dec 5, 2006)

Okietree, both these splitters have 8in wheels and are recommended not to tow over 45mph. do you tow yours at highway speeds? the lady at TSC tells me customers do it all the time...

yep, I'm in tulsa. 
supulpa and sand springs both have atwoods. 
there's a tractor supply in poteau. 

looks like speedco makes splitters for both TSC and atwoods. 
price ($1,500) is the same for 10hp 28 ton atwoods and 12hp 35 ton TSC. 

I'd like to have four way capacity. but being able to split 3ft diameter logs down to loadable pieces would be more important.


----------



## IBleedOrange (Dec 6, 2006)

*Log splitter efficiently*

I'm considering buying a splitter and have been reading all the threads lately on the TSC, MTD and Troy Bilt splitters (they are in my price range). I like the TSC 34 ton but I can get a 20% off coupon for HD/Lowes and buy the TB or MTD for under a $1,000. In all the threads I did not see any mention to the amount of wood that can be split in a given time period with a 2 way wedge, (i.e. 1 face cord in 30 minutes, 1 full cord every hours, etc). Does anyone have any good numbers? Just trying to justify the expense to the "boss". I'm splitting mostly red oak and some maple.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Dec 6, 2006)

as for splitting large diameter wood, my 28T speeco does a good job on that. I ve split some 28" oak in minutes. Sure though, its been cut for almost a yr and was good and dry. Ive got some 36" stuff to split but it will be a while before i get too it.

As for speed, if your wood is cut and ready to split, I can get a rick (4x8x?) or more per hour (not stacked). That wood be a cord in 2 1/2 to 3 hrs. Add some help to the equation handing you the pieces, it could be done faster.

Id mentioned in a earlier post to stay away from a particular model but didnt elaborate. I will. If you look at the speeco brand (atwoods/tsc) the wedge is held in place by angle iron welded to the i-beam whereas the others' wedge is held down by bolts. I have experience knowing the bolted types wear out. Once those bolts start bending, you are going to have a lot of problems. Ive gone through a set of new grade 8 bolts in 1 day. Sure a lot of wood was split before the problems set in, but ..........


----------



## IBleedOrange (Dec 6, 2006)

okietreedude1 - Thanks for the reply. That's what I was looking for. Now if I could get a 4 way splitter for the TSC then I would be in business.


----------



## triptester (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a single wedge on my splitter and with the the wood already blocked I split and stack a face cord of oak in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 6, 2006)

Those TSC splitters are a very good value. If you want vertical splitting capacity, you're stuck with the wedge-on-ram design, though you then get the option of doing much of your splitting while sitting. 

I bought some wood last winter from a local guy who has been clearing a piece of property that his family is planning on selling. It is the last forty acres surrounded by commercial development and since it will be cleared when sold he figured he might as well cut the trees and sell them for firewood, since the land will be worth more cleared anyway. He estimated that he had cut, split and stacked about 150 full cords with a couple old Macs, an 8N for a skidder and his TSC splitter. I believe his 150 cord estimate, the splitter looked used and he had huge amounts of wood available for sale and even more line up for the next season. His report: Zero problems with the splitter, all he had done was replace the hydraulic fluid a couple times and change the oil on the engine.


----------



## WVhunter (Dec 6, 2006)

I bought a splitter from TSC a couple of weeks ago, it goes on 3 pt. hitch on my tractor. Nothing slows it down, I have split some big rounds, best $550 I have ever spent. My buddy has the 27 ton from TSC and he loves it, 2 years no problems. Great value, IMHO!!!!!!


----------



## Woodsrover (Dec 6, 2006)

Does the TSC 3-point splitter have its own PTO driven pump or does it work of the tractor hydraulics? I have an old Kubota tractor and the hydraulics aren't the best in the world.

Jim


----------



## WVhunter (Dec 6, 2006)

Woodsrover said:


> Does the TSC 3-point splitter have its own PTO driven pump or does it work of the tractor hydraulics? I have an old Kubota tractor and the hydraulics aren't the best in the world.
> 
> Jim




Jim,
It works off the tractor hydraulics. Like I said for $550 it can't be beat.
Tom


----------



## Big Woody (Dec 6, 2006)

Works off the tractor hydraulics. Only has the cylinder and a valve. Need a remote hookup on the tractor. 

The TSC's here had $100 off the regular price for the 34 ton when I was there last weekend. The 22 was regular price at $999.


----------



## WVhunter (Dec 6, 2006)

Big Woody said:


> Works off the tractor hydraulics. Only has the cylinder and a valve. Need a remote hookup on the tractor.
> 
> The TSC's here had $100 off the regular price for the 34 ton when I was there last weekend. The 22 was regular price at $999.




My J.D. has the remotes on the back already, all I had to by were the hoses to connect from the tractor to splitter. I just start it and let it run at low RPM'S. Does a great job.


----------



## 046 (Dec 7, 2006)

looks like I was wrong... you can put a four way splitter on ram mounted wedges. 







http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...tomer driven-_-Recently Viewed-_-Product Page


----------



## 046 (Dec 7, 2006)

just got home after driving 45 miles home at 45mph.... OK I did do 55mph in places, but kept it down to avoid damage. 

got to do something to allow towing at highway speeds. maybe new axle with larger wheels. 

anyways... here's what I ended up with.


----------



## IBleedOrange (Dec 7, 2006)

will the 4 way wedge fit the TSC? With 34 tons a 4 way should not be a problem. I stopped by TSC during lunch today and a buddy had to pul me away to prevent me from buying one. It's only time before I get one.


----------



## WVhunter (Dec 7, 2006)

Congrats 046, great looking splitter. Hope you enjoy, NOW GET OUT THERE AND GET TO WORK!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## 046 (Dec 7, 2006)

if you do decide to get one. best price for 22 ton is $925 on sale at Atwoods. for 35ton you need to call around to find one on sale for $1,499. 

if you hurry, Atwoods is having a no tax day this Sat. I got TSC to match the no tax on my 35 ton. so out the door price ended up being $1,486. so I ended up saving aprox. $250. 

best of all I got the most bang for the buck. 



IBleedOrange said:


> will the 4 way wedge fit the TSC? With 34 tons a 4 way should not be a problem. I stopped by TSC during lunch today and a buddy had to pul me away to prevent me from buying one. It's only time before I get one.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Dec 7, 2006)

I like the jack feature! Mine just has a drop down leg but its longer than the distance from the hitch to the ground so you have to hold up the tongue to allow the foot to go down. I might have to look into adding a jack.

Sounds like a good deal too. Not quite as good as mine, but a good one none the less.

Oh, and atwoods is only in Ks, Ok, and Tx + 1 store in ft smith, Ar.


----------



## 046 (Dec 7, 2006)

ya.... $1,486 is not exactly real cheap. 22 ton at $925 was a better deal, especially with no tax. 

went with larger unit because, later I'd regret not getting better unit. 
and I've been needing to split 3-4 ft diameter logs. 

although feedback indicated 22 ton unit plows through anything thrown at it. looks like I spent $600 extra for vanity


----------

